# Saginaw bay recommendations



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Looking to go up next weekend, anyone have any suggestions? Lodging, launch spots? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

My Demeyes said:


> Looking to go up next weekend, anyone have any suggestions? Lodging, launch spots? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I will be up probally wed-sat next week.. allways stay at comfort inn, in Bay City nice place, good breakfast, fill your thermos.short drive down, go outta the Yaght club by mouth of river, get minnows on way back to club


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

My Demeyes said:


> Looking to go up next weekend, anyone have any suggestions? Lodging, launch spots? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Plenty of lodging in Bay City linwood's only 20 minutes away the river is right there. I usually go out of Linwood what's up last weekend one of the first people on four-wheelers out there, Spud out there their first morning! I should say we was up there Thursday through Sunday have the four-wheelers out Thursday afternoon


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Ron Lynn said:


> Plenty of lodging in Bay City linwood's only 20 minutes away the river is right there. I usually go out of Linwood what's up last weekend one of the first people on four-wheelers out there, Spud out there their first morning! I should say we was up there Thursday through Sunday have the four-wheelers out Thursday afternoon


How was the snow with quads?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

My Demeyes said:


> How was the snow with quads?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


There wasn't much snow nice and smooth I hear now there's two to four foot drifts


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Is it possible to get on a descent bite walking out?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

In the river you can catch fish walking . Spud your way out and in .

Alot of smalls in the river but you can get some legal fish . At times it can be good . Lately alot of smalls in the river

We're heading up tonight to fish the next 4 days .


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Carpn said:


> In the river you can catch fish walking . Spud your way out and in .
> 
> Alot of smalls in the river but you can get some legal fish . At times it can be good . Lately alot of smalls in the river
> 
> We're heading up tonight to fish the next 4 days .


Awesome, I can't wait to hear the report when you return. I've never fished there, and could use all the pointers I can get.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

odell daniel said:


> Is it possible to get on a descent bite walking out?


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

odell daniel said:


> Is it possible to get on a descent bite walking out?


I wouldn't suggest walking with two to four foot snow drift unless you're carrying everything on your back! But yes to answer your question you can get on a good bike walking out just have to walk 10 plus foot of water at least an hour walk with a couple breaks!


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Ron Lynn said:


> I wouldn't suggest walking with two to four foot snow drift unless you're carrying everything on your back! But yes to answer your question you can get on a good bike walking out just have to walk 10 plus foot of water at least an hour walk with a couple breaks!





Ron Lynn said:


> I wouldn't suggest walking with two to four foot snow drift unless you're carrying everything on your back! But yes to answer your question you can get on a good bike walking out just have to walk 10 plus foot of water at least an hour walk with a couple breaks!


Ron, you going back next week?


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Ron Lynn good information thank u posting and putting me on fish


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Ron, you going back next week?


15th


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

Ron,how much is a non-resident license. Are there special quad rules. How far out are you going?


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

tsw said:


> Ron,how much is a non-resident license. Are there special quad rules. How far out are you going?


$10 a day just make sure you have your sticker for your quad 2 to 3 miles


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Ron Lynn said:


> $10 a day just make sure you have your sticker for your quad 2 to 3 miles


What sticker are you referring to?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Atv plate and a sticker that’s good for 3 years if u zoom in on the pic u can see the plate just go AAA Michigan has a helmet law to and if u want u can ask my buddy Ronnie Lynn fish on


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

You should be able to get an orv sticker at most fishing license retailers, cost 26 or 36 don't remember, good for a year.Thats not a trail sticker just a n orv one, needed for ice fishing on any lake.
been a couple yrs since I bought one.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

FISHIN 2 said:


> You should be able to get an orv sticker at most fishing license retailers, cost 26 or 36 don't remember, good for a year.Thats not a trail sticker just a n orv one, needed for ice fishing on any lake.
> been a couple yrs since I bought one.


Is this in addition to the Ohio ORV plate?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

great report. I heard the snow drifts are terrible up there on the bay.sled is about the best way to go. the guy I talked to said 4 wheelers are not going very good getting stuck a lot. I am planning on going next weekend.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

weasel said:


> great report. I heard the snow drifts are terrible up there on the bay.sled is about the best way to go. the guy I talked to said 4 wheelers are not going very good getting stuck a lot. I am planning on going next weekend.


Sounds like I should take the snowmobile then.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

I didn’t think it was that bad I have a 360 Kawasaki 4 wheel drive chains on the tires planning on going back i hope everything goes smooth like the first trip knock on wood


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

My Demeyes said:


> Is this in addition to the Ohio ORV plate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


yes


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

My Demeyes said:


> Sounds like I should take the snowmobile then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


yep, snowmobile is good to go as long as its registered with a current sticker in ohio.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

Straley said:


> I didn’t think it was that bad I have a 360 Kawasaki 4 wheel drive chains on the tires planning on going back i hope everything goes smooth like the first trip knock on wood


you should probably be all right. the guy I talked to said he thought it would get real sloppy tomorrow when it gets in the upper 30s later in the day . good luck.


----------

